# What do you suggest for durable BP cuff?



## rcklizard (Oct 25, 2012)

I need to find one that will not break down after one week of use! Not being abused, just quit working, ready for my third one in a month!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds like operator error to me....


----------



## rcklizard (Oct 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Sounds like operator error to me....


Gee, thanks, I'll run out and get of those right away! Didn't know that I could stop the gauge from registering or stop the bulb from leaking! Big help.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 25, 2012)

BP cuff brands aren't exactly something an end user pays attention to. Find a medical supply store and buy one. Although I have to agree with NY. In nearly 10 years I've only had a BP cuff fail because the bladder or tubing was punctured. Every other issue has been operator error or easily fixable. If the gauge wont work and the bulb is leaking, are you sure you have the dial tightened before you try and inflate the cuff?


----------



## Ace 227 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've had success with the 3-4 different brands my company stocks in our trucks.  Many of them are actually broken as far as the clips holding the gauge to the cuff, etc. but for the most part, they are still accurate and I'm sure some are several years old.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 25, 2012)

We have used the ADC Diagnostix 775, which i think is that standard bp cuff for most agencies.

That said, i have used the same cuff on both my services trucks for over 3 years. The only time we buy new cuff is for new bags and new vehicles. I dont know what you are doing to yours


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2012)

Only time I had a BP cuff fail was when a gator ran it over at an outside event. 

Buy a new one.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 25, 2012)

rcklizard said:


> Gee, thanks, I'll run out and get of those right away! Didn't know that I could stop the gauge from registering or stop the bulb from leaking! Big help.



I've never had a BP cuff fail from general use.

They fail because the owner/operator abuses it.

It is a sensitive measuring device as any other measuring device would be.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 25, 2012)

Most common failure is leakage. Sometimes a pinhole, but more often at one of the connections. Sometimes fixable by replacing the bulb or gauge.

Sometimes the glass breaks or is lost. Easily replaced.

Sometimes (particularly once the glass is missing) the needle becomes bent enough that it's touching the face, and it binds instead of rotating. Easily straightened.

Sometimes the needle becomes off-zero. Most of the time they can be zeroed by twisting the nipple on the gauge with a pair of pliers; the needle will turn and you can correct it.

Sometimes the inlet port gets somehow blocked and the bulb collapses but won't reexpand. Not sure how this occurs.

Sometimes the clip on the gauge breaks. Pop it out and get a new gauge.

Sometimes the velcro wears out. That's just old age, replace the cuff portion.

Sometimes, I suppose, the internals of the gauge actually fail, but I don't think I've ever seen that.

It's a pretty simple device... there are a finite number of things that can go wrong, and most of it's modular so you can replace the individual part. Field expedient repairs are also usually possible although sometimes a pain.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2012)

I have an older version of the Welch Allyn Family Practice brand of blood pressure cuffs back when I was an EMT and I'm still using it for the rare times I need a cuff (volunteer clinics and the like). The trigger clip broke a few years ago when it was just out of warranty and Welch Allyn still replaced it for free for me.


----------



## RackCityEMT (Oct 25, 2012)

I use a cheap one that I bought a scrubs store and have not had a problem with it at all. I use it just about every day.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 25, 2012)

are kidding?  they never break?

I have never had one catastrophicly break.  I have replaced gauges (because they needed to be calibrated), replaced bulbs, and once even had to replace the outside cover because the velcro was just well used.  usually we end up patching together one from odds and ends.

never popped a bladder or anything, but we  have a box of spare parts just in case


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

Leaking rubber: clean with alcohol, shoegoo over steristrip over leak. 

Leaking end of hose: cut shorter, paint interior with something to make it tacky, press it back on nipple. 

Needle outside printed registry box at bottom of gauge face when unpressureized: remove bezel and crystal, carefully pry or use a special gear puller to remove needle, then carefully press needle on axle so it points to middle of box. Or try bashing it on your hand a few times, check each time to see if needle is back in registry, but shop for a replacement.

Strip all dead BP cuffs for parts and keep them in a container.

OR this:


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 26, 2012)

Good point about leaks -- often you can just trim the rubber to remove the offending portion. But I think rezeroing the needle is more reliable than attacking it


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

Sometimes the fan gear will reengage properly when jolted, but not on a hard surface. But a good slam to the concrete DOES feel good once stymied.

The danger messing with the needle is pulling the gears completely out of engagement. A needle can be cautiously advanced to one end then over-advanced just a smidge to try to slip the needle on the axle.

The model I showed was on special for $25. I remember them for sale at $75. Are manual mechanical cuffs being displaced by electronics?


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 26, 2012)

welchallen, investment second only to my littmann


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 26, 2012)

One thing to think about is if you're buying supplies for your self (and you work in the field, in contrast to being a student), buy the best you can afford. It's cheaper in the long run since they're generally better quality (last longer and won't need to upgrade) and have a better warranty (both official and unofficial/customer service). There's no sense in buying a cheap one just to buy a better one 6 months down the line.


----------



## rcklizard (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, I think the main problem was the cheapness of the product, was looking for a better one to get.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 26, 2012)

For what it's worth, I took a few minutes this morning and filmed a quick demo of the calibration method I described. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omuswSi5aqI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2012)

*Twist the flange...*

Whoa, cool! Work for every brand and model? (The video was all overexposed for my browser but th little preview vignettes gave me an idea...the nipple on the housing, right?

Another big technique is the "Don't throw it around" maneuver. Take more care and they last a lot longer.


----------



## Brandon O (Oct 26, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Whoa, cool! Work for every brand and model? (The video was all overexposed for my browser but th little preview vignettes gave me an idea...the nipple on the housing, right?



I'm sure not in every model, but most of the ones I've tried (especially the ADC type). I suspect probably not most of the all-in-one designs like the one you linked though.


----------

